# Pathways Program



## gone 4 good (Jul 24, 2013)

Anyone heard of the Pathways program through Wyndham?  I just had an owner update at National Harbor and they said that they have a new program called Pathways in which they buy back your Wyndham points at 20% of what you have invested in it.  Her reasoning was that the resale market is killing them.  I didn't listen to the whole spiel, but there are an awful lot of people trying to sell Wyndham points-better to get something instead of nothing.  Thanks in advance.


----------



## scootr5 (Jul 24, 2013)

gone 4 good said:


> Anyone heard of the Pathways program through Wyndham?  I just had an owner update at National Harbor and they said that they have a new program called Pathways in which they buy back your Wyndham points at 20% of what you have invested in it.  Her reasoning was that the resale market is killing them.  I didn't listen to the whole spiel, but there are an awful lot of people trying to sell Wyndham points-better to get something instead of nothing.  Thanks in advance.



A few people have mentioned it, but spend $20K to get back $4K? That $16,000 price difference buys a lot of resale points. And if resale points were killing them, why wouldn't they just buy all the Wyndham resales for pennies on the dollar, and re-sell them?


----------



## ronparise (Jul 24, 2013)

gone 4 good said:


> Anyone heard of the Pathways program through Wyndham?  I just had an owner update at National Harbor and they said that they have a new program called Pathways in which they buy back your Wyndham points at 20% of what you have invested in it.  Her reasoning was that the resale market is killing them.  I didn't listen to the whole spiel, but there are an awful lot of people trying to sell Wyndham points-better to get something instead of nothing.  Thanks in advance.



This was discussed recently in another thread.

As near as I can tell this is for new Club Wyndham Access Contracts only.

so  contracts you might already own and any resale contract wont get this new benefit

Someone here reported that they were offered a trade in (what Wyndham calls and equity exchange), ie turn in your old contract and buy some additional points The new CWA contract will get the 20% buyback deal

The problem of course is that you will be spending 100% for the new points to get 20% back on the total. It doesnt add up. 

Although we probably wont see these new contracts on the resale market, There are a ton of old contracts that will still be bought and sold there


----------



## pacodemountainside (Jul 24, 2013)

See following:

http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=195246&highlight=pathways


----------



## rrlongwell (Jul 28, 2013)

Called Wynhdam Customer Service today and they confirmed with Westwinds that some UDI contracts do exist at Westwinds.  They refered me to Huey, who called me a few minutes later as they indicated.

Huey indicated that they are trying to sell these to existing owners first.  He also confirmed that Pathways does exist (at least at Myrtle Beach).  

A 105,000 point contract needs to be purchased.  The benifit of selling any Wyndham purchased contract at the buyback rate would attach to all Wyndham bought contracts in the accounts (did not discuss the re-sale contract issue with him).

He indicated that the benifit would attach to the account.

If the potiential offer at Myrtle Beach is true as it relates to re-sale contracts, then this would be a massive potiential benifit to the mega-rentor (thoughs with 2 million Wyndham points or more).

1.  Buy a 105,000 contract from Myrtle Beach.
2.  Attaches to the account.
3.  Sell back to Wyndam at the going buy back rate the contracts that are not wanted or needed.
4.  Replace them with E-Bay purchases of better properties for nominal fees (do not push your luck, do not go buying bad timeshares that Wyndham or anyone else does not want).
5.  Sell them back to Wyndham at the buy-back rate.


----------



## ronparise (Jul 28, 2013)

rrlongwell said:


> Called Wynhdam Customer Service today and they confirmed with Westwinds that some UDI contracts do exist at Westwinds.  They refered me to Huey, who called me a few minutes later as they indicated.
> 
> Huey indicated that they are trying to sell these to existing owners first.  He also confirmed that Pathways does exist (at least at Myrtle Beach).
> 
> ...



My understanding talking to different salesmen (Dooie & Louie perhaps) is that pathways is CWA specific. And that it does not extend to prior purchases and it does not extend to resale contracts.


----------



## pacodemountainside (Jul 28, 2013)

rrlongwell said:


> Called Wynhdam Customer Service today and they confirmed with Westwinds that some UDI contracts do exist at Westwinds.  They refered me to Huey, who called me a few minutes later as they indicated.
> 
> Huey indicated that they are trying to sell these to existing owners first.  He also confirmed that Pathways does exist (at least at Myrtle Beach).
> 
> ...



Do you have reference on  where to find on Wyndham  Owners web site  or  where covered in new 2013-2014 on line Directory?

Seems to be  confusion about how it works and  as we all know  sales verbalization is worth the paper it is written on?

Has anyone received  a phone call or  e-mail from Wyndham  with any info?


----------



## lcml11 (Jul 28, 2013)

pacodemountainside said:


> Do you have reference on  where to find on Wyndham  Owners web site  or  where covered in new 2013-2014 on line Directory?
> 
> Seems to be  confusion about how it works and  as we all know  sales verbalization is worth the paper it is written on?
> 
> Has anyone received  a phone call or  e-mail from Wyndham  with any info?



I checked this morning, my 2013-2014 members directory is not on line yet.  Does anyone have access through the Wyndham site.


----------



## ronparise (Jul 28, 2013)

lcml11 said:


> I checked this morning, my 2013-2014 members directory is not on line yet.  Does anyone have access through the Wyndham site.



Same place as the old one. Just tweak the URL changing 11  12  to 13  14


----------



## scootr5 (Jul 28, 2013)

ronparise said:


> My understanding talking to different salesmen (Dooie & Louie perhaps) is that pathways is CWA specific. And that it does not extend to prior purchases and it does not extend to resale contracts.



Ron, you interrupted - I thought we'd get lcml11 answering rr's post.


----------



## ronparise (Jul 28, 2013)

scootr5 said:


> Ron, you interrupted - I thought we'd get lcml11 answering rr's post.



I think you are right, The best person to answer rr longwell is lcml11. after all they understand each other...  I dont understand either one


----------



## lcml11 (Jul 28, 2013)

scootr5 said:


> Ron, you interrupted - I thought we'd get lcml11 answering rr's post.



Na, he is OK.  As some astute observers noticed in other threads, lcml11 is my alter ego.  The lcml11 was only working on and off this morning for me.  I think Ron knew this.

Ron, thanks for the tip, I will try it.


----------



## pacodemountainside (Jul 28, 2013)

So, reincarnations  do occur!

As  I recall,   Ron  dissected this one  about a year ago.


----------



## lcml11 (Jul 28, 2013)

pacodemountainside said:


> So, reincarnations  do occur!
> 
> As  I recall,   Ron  dissected this one  about a year ago.



Among others.  Of more interest, where is the kernal of truth in Pathways and what is it.

Anymore reports of recent sales presentation naming resort and company line?  By the way, Huey is a real name as far as I know and a Sales Manager in Myrtle  Beach


----------



## gdts123 (Jul 29, 2013)

*Pathways*

We were told in a recent meeting and then turn around in 30 days and sell it back to Wyndham along with our other contracts we own and receive 20% of the total value of all contracts.  Need any and all info that anyone might have on pathways.  Is it legit?  Of course the contract says Wyndham can do away with the program at any time, with no obligation to buy back etc, etc.  Thoughts?

We want out of this timeshare.  Need help on what to do.


----------



## tschwa2 (Jul 29, 2013)

It seems you are being told the same as the OP.  You would need to get it in writing that it includes your total purchase not just your new purchase.  I couldn't imagine them doing that because it makes no sense but if you can get it in writing and complete everything within a 30-45 day timeframe you may be done.  

It still seems like it would make sense to just list what you own in the bargain forum and try to give it away and not contract for new purchases.


----------



## BocaBum99 (Jul 29, 2013)

gdts123 said:


> We were told in a recent meeting at smokies that we could purchase a new 105,000 point contract at $16,500 and then turn around in 30 days and sell it back to Wyndham along with our other contracts we own at a value of $80,000 and receive 20% of the total value of all contracts.  Need any and all info that anyone might have on pathways.  Is it legit?  Of course the contract says Wyndham can do away with the program at any time, with no obligation to buy back etc, etc.  Thoughts?
> 
> We want out of this timeshare.  Need help on what to do.



It would be a cash drain to Wyndham if they allowed this buy back provision to extend to any contracts other than the one that it directly applies to.   I am highly doubtful that it does.

If there are buyback provisions, then Wyndham would have to set aside 20% of the revenue into some type of reserve to pay back claims.   It is a good idea for them to do it.   However, their are some very complex financial implications if they do it.


----------



## gdts123 (Jul 29, 2013)

We were told that they don't guarantee this, so that's why they are not required to set this 20% aside.  They also said to get this new benefit on the other contracts we would have to make this purchase of 105,000 more points at $16,500.


----------



## BocaBum99 (Jul 29, 2013)

gdts123 said:


> We were told that they don't guarantee this, so that's why they are not required to set this 20% aside.  They also said to get this new benefit on the other contracts we would have to make this purchase of 105,000 more points at $16,500.



What does it mean to not be guaranteed?  Does that mean they can deny your request for a buy back?

If there is a contract that states the buyer has the right to sell back their points for 20% of the contract, then I believe that Wyndham cannot recognize that 20% as revenue.


----------



## gdts123 (Jul 29, 2013)

It says WVR has no obligation to purchase eligible contracts.


----------



## pacodemountainside (Jul 29, 2013)

We need someone to  pretend  to bite  and read the actual contract.

Sounds like sales is embellishing.

Given Wyndham's record with VIP benefits  which are discretionary  one has to be suspicious.


Also, their ROFR on CWA contacts  which it appears was  never exercised.

If they want inventory all they would have to do is  post on web site they are buying paid up contracts  if one just pays one year MF.


----------



## BocaBum99 (Jul 29, 2013)

gdts123 said:


> It says WVR has no obligation to purchase eligible contracts.



Then it is a bogus program and should be labelled as such.   If Wyndham can reject your request to buy it back, then you have nothing.


----------



## BocaBum99 (Jul 29, 2013)

Given that Wyndham can reject any request for buyback, they are pretty stupid for only saying that they will offer 20%.  They should say that they will purchase it back for 200% of purchase price.


----------



## pacodemountainside (Jul 29, 2013)

BocaBum99 said:


> Given that Wyndham can reject any request for buyback, they are pretty stupid for only saying that they will offer 20%.  They should say that they will purchase it back for 200% of purchase price.



Right on!!!!


----------



## lcml11 (Jul 29, 2013)

pacodemountainside said:


> Right on!!!!



I do not know, did anyone ever say cynics were wrong?


----------



## GRITS (Jul 31, 2013)

*Wyndham Pathways program*

I attended Pathways program presentation and was told Wyndham would pay "at Least" (might be increased in future)20% of purchase price of any paid for contract ownership purchased thru Wyndham..no resales.  Even if it was a fixed week that was converted to points.  You could turn in one contract at a time or all at once.  You just dropped in rank.. Platinum, Gold, etc as your points decreased.  They were offering this program as lots of owners were unhappy about having to hold on to points & also because of the forced heirship imposed on estate survivors. Not worth investment if you only have one or two contracts as you have to buy at least 105,000 more points.. but for Platinum owners.


----------



## pacodemountainside (Jul 31, 2013)

Suggest you  look at actual wording in  contract. You are sounding like  chap  using handle RR that goes to  sales pitches and believes everything he hears.

No one is going to pay $20+K  today  for TS and  30 days later give  back  to Wyndham for around  $4K.  Several years down the road they will invoke   articles 8  and 9 and come out with new scam.

Also, 105K UDI  contract goes for about $17K and this CWA  deal about $21K so they are not   doing   anyone any favors.

Paco

Here you go(My added: actual copy of contract)

https://mail-attachment.googleuserco...cxH46HA4pm8j_c 
__________________
Ron Parise


----------



## ronparise (Jul 31, 2013)

GRITS said:


> I attended Pathways program presentation and was told Wyndham would pay "at Least" (might be increased in future)20% of purchase price of any paid for contract ownership purchased thru Wyndham..no resales.  Even if it was a fixed week that was converted to points.  You could turn in one contract at a time or all at once.  You just dropped in rank.. Platinum, Gold, etc as your points decreased.  They were offering this program as lots of owners were unhappy about having to hold on to points & also because of the forced heirship imposed on estate survivors. Not worth investment if you only have one or two contracts as you have to buy at least 105,000 more points.. but for Platinum owners.



I'm sure you were lied to. I have a copy of a pathways contract and it specifies a certain contract (not everything owned) and it specifies 20% of a net purchase price (not a total)


I'm sure Purchases  made prior to your qualifying deal and resales won't be taken back


----------



## BocaBum99 (Jul 31, 2013)

ronparise said:


> I'm sure you were lied to. I have a copy of a pathways contract and it specifies a certain contract (not everything owned) and it specifies 20% of a net purchase price (not a total)
> FL Guy
> Guest
> 
> ...



Is it a guaranteed buyback?   Or, are there weasel words that allow them to void the deal?


----------



## pacodemountainside (Jul 31, 2013)

BocaBum99 said:


> Is it a guaranteed buyback?   Or, are there weasel words that allow them to void the deal?



NO weasel words. Plain olde King's English!

Like CWA ROFR.


----------



## ronparise (Jul 31, 2013)

here's a pathways contract

https://www.dropbox.com/s/a2wkbs08caru9mg/photo.JPG


----------



## BocaBum99 (Jul 31, 2013)

ronparise said:


> here's a pathways contract
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/a2wkbs08caru9mg/photo.JPG



Thanks.  It is a bogus program.   

The language that enables Wyndham to recognize revenue is that it gets to determine exclusively if the contract is currently eligible for buyback.

WVR gets to "elect" to buy it back.  What a bogus offering.  It might as well be an upfront fee scam.  In fact, it is an upfront fee scam.   Buyer thinks they have a guaranteed buyback contract so they pay the large upfront fee.  When they choose to collect on it, Wyndham rejects it.


----------



## capital city (Jul 31, 2013)

I don't even see why this is even being discussed as a possible plus regardless if its a scam or not. To me that would be a big Warning sign if I were actually going to buy from the developer. You will buy it back for 20%? Why so little? I thought it would go up in value? You just said I would be the envy of all my friends and family and its only going to be worth 20% tomorrow?


----------



## lcml11 (Jul 31, 2013)

ronparise said:


> here's a pathways contract
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/a2wkbs08caru9mg/photo.JPG



Read the contract, thanks.  My thought, Wolf Wolf.  But maybe I should be nice to the dog.  I like dogs.  Just not this one.


----------



## GRITS (Aug 1, 2013)

gdts123 said:


> We were told in a recent meeting and then turn around in 30 days and sell it back to Wyndham along with our other contracts we own and receive 20% of the total value of all contracts.  Need any and all info that anyone might have on pathways.  Is it legit?  Of course the contract says Wyndham can do away with the program at any time, with no obligation to buy back etc, etc.  Thoughts?
> 
> We want out of this timeshare.  Need help on what to do.


Pathways program is "explained" on Wyndham members site. You just have to buy 105,000 and not finance thru Wyndham to get into Pathways at resort that offers it. If you have purchased large amount of points or hold several contracts for small amounts that total Gold, Platinum and want to get back some of your investment w/o giving/selling to another TS owner (as resale) then this program might benifit you.  It states at least 20% of purchased price on any contract that is paid in full.  You can turn in one contract, two or all you own at once if you want. Wyndham can drop program whenever they want.  You have to have points available for contract you turn in & forfeit any vacation already booked if you don't have avail.. They figure amount over the phone, send you the paperwork & upon receipt mail you a check. Just don't turn in contract you bought to get into program until you get rid of all others..For those owning a few points finding someone to give them to is best option..  And NO, I repeat NO resales are even considered for Pathway program..


----------



## scootr5 (Aug 1, 2013)

GRITS said:


> It states at least 20% of purchased price on any contract that is paid in full.



It _also_ states "In the event Owner meets these Terms and Conditions and WVR elects to purchase Owner's eligible contract(s)...." and "Owner understands that WVR has no obligation to purchase Owner's eligible timeshare contract(s) in the future."


----------



## lcml11 (Aug 3, 2013)

ronparise said:


> Same place as the old one. Just tweak the URL changing 11  12  to 13  14



Thanks for the info.  Can you share where you got the info?


----------



## learnalot (Aug 4, 2013)

lcml11 said:


> Thanks for the info.  Can you share where you got the info?



It was posted by someone other than Ron in another thread.  I got the impression they had tried it on a hunch.  It was a discreet posting that required a tiny bit of reading between the lines so you probably missed it.  I saw it and understood it, as did Ron and others, but some people weren't getting it so Ron spelled it out a little more specifically.


----------



## lcml11 (Aug 4, 2013)

learnalot said:


> It was posted by someone other than Ron in another thread.  I got the impression they had tried it on a hunch.  It was a discreet posting that required a tiny bit of reading between the lines so you probably missed it.  I saw it and understood it, as did Ron and others, but some people weren't getting it so Ron spelled it out a little more specifically.



Thanks, apparently a number of people actually downloaded it while it was available.


----------

